# My Kindle doesn't have a visible 'documents' folder.



## JamesHutchings

I'm trying to move an ebook file from my computer to my new Kindle.

When I plug in the Kindle and look at it on Windows Explorer, it has three folders: 'audible', 'music' and '.active_content_sandbox'.

However if I try to create a folder named 'documents' I get an error message, saying that there's already something with that name.

I've already chosen to 'show hidden files and folders'.


----------



## Morf

JamesHutchings said:


> I'm trying to move an ebook file from my computer to my new Kindle.
> 
> When I plug in the Kindle and look at it on Windows Explorer, it has three folders: 'audible', 'music' and '.active_content_sandbox'.
> 
> However if I try to create a folder named 'documents' I get an error message, saying that there's already something with that name.
> 
> I've already chosen to 'show hidden files and folders'.


That's very strange. I suspect that the documents folder has "system" attribute, which means it will only show up when you deselect "Hide Protected Operating System Files".

However, that's not the normal state for a Kindle.

When you say it's new, what model is it? I wouldn't expect audible and music folders on the newest Kindles, they don't support audio. The Kindle Keyboard was the last one that did IIRC (or maybe the Touch).

If it's brand new, straight from Amazon, then I'd get onto Kindle CS because there's something wrong. If it's second-hand new, then maybe deregistering it then picking "Restore to Factory Defaults" will clear it up.


----------



## JamesHutchings

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Touch also plays audio, Morf.  So it would have that file.

It seems to me with my K1, I had to allow system & protected  files to be visible, too, but that's been a long time...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, when plugging in my PW, without doing anything at all but opening the 'drive', my Kindle shows two folders: ".active_content_sandbox" and "documents".

Have you ever had the kindle plugged into your computer before?  Maybe you accidentally hid it, or deleted it.  Does the kindle still work?

Agree with Morf that if it came from Amazon a call is in order.  If not, I suspect a factory reset will fix it.


----------



## Mechie385

@ ALL : I bought kindle paperwhite and had the same issue after couple of months.tried the same thing of creating a folder and ended with same error.And the suggestion given in this thread that "unhide protected files to regain the access" is perfect. I m able to transfer the books now !!! thanks to you all guys.. 
Muchas Gracias to all you techies!!!! 
Keep it up !!


----------

